# Threats to shoot my horses



## Mariah (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi:

I live alone on a 1000 acre farm where I also board my two horses. The landlord (absentee) leases the hunting rights to a couple of hunters. The hunters don't want anyone else here and have repeatedly threatened to shoot my horses. They have not directly threatened me other than to say that if they see me out riding, I might "accidentally get shot." I have kept the horses in a small 3 acre enclosure with barn and have not ridden during hunting season. This was voluntary on my part. In the past few months, the paddock gates have been repeatedly left open, the fences cut, and the water shut off. To my knowledge, the horses have not been harmed, nor have they left their enclosure, but I am afraid that it is just a matter of time before one or the other happens.

Yesterday, I finally complained to the landlord, and his response was, "They are just horses. Get rid of them." He had no problem cashing my rent/boarding check. He also admitted that these same hunters had "accidentally" shot and killed a cow, but he passed it off as "just a cow."

The obvious thing is to move---and I've been looking, but it has not been easy to find a place for myself and my horses within my budget. I currently pay $710 a month for myself and $200 for the horses. I am paid up until February. The landlord doesn't want me to move, just the horses. He will not refund the boarding fee. I have nothing in writing.

I am doing all that I can to keep my horses safe for the time being, and have researched Equine and Animal Cruelty laws in my state (GA), but they only seem to cover what happens AFTER an animal has been killed/injured. Is anyone aware of any law/legal case that addresses _threats against livestock_? I'm not looking to take anyone to court. I just want to buy a little time until I can get my horses out of here.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

What landlord doesnt put anything in writing? Even slumlords have SOMETHING in writting. I would forget the money and move the horses pronto.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I agree i would be moving them immediately. However if you can't then till then see if you can get some hunting cameras and padlocks and catch them cutting your fences or opening the gates etc. I'm sure it is illegal to damage personal property. Also get some bright orange either a sheet or tail bag anything that would make them easily visible. 

Still forget about the money and think about their safety they can't help themselves.


----------



## Mariah (Dec 31, 2012)

Thank you. Getting them out of here is priority #1 and I've already written off the money. I have bright blankets on them and will be moving them to my small backyard later today. Cameras are a good idea. Getting the horses to a more permamant/safe location may take a little longer. I'm just looking for any legal protection they might have.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Mariah, I'm sorry you're in this predicament, but I really think you don't have any protection as the landlord has given permission for these bozos to be on the land, and he obviously doesn't care if they harm your animals.

You don't even have to put up real working cameras. They make dummy cameras that look and operate like the real things. They may be enough to scare off the morons.


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

Hidden cameras is a really good idea if you can't move them right away. This is just ridiculous, and your landlord is a jerk!  I'm so sorry you're going through this!
You should also file a report with the local PD, just to get on record what has been said to you by these guys, and also the damage that's been done to the locks and fences and such. If something happens, this will give the police more to go on than just what they will perceive as a hunch from you about who did it.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Laws about this really stink in GA, we had someone target shooting within 40 feet of a trail we had used on our property for years before these people moved in and the targets were on their property, they would wait till people rode near their property and they would suddenly start target shooting, the Police were called and they said that there was no law against target shooting.

They did stop shooting after that, but not because of what the Police said.


.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

It is hunting season there? Even on private land I am pretty sure there is regulations, check the laws and if you find any infractions, call a conservation officer. Around here, those guys are frothing at the mouth to bust someone to justify their jobs!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

My response to the smart-mouthed hunter would be that while some is aiming at one of my horses he'd better be certain I'm not looking at him thro a scope.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Thats communicating threats, go to the sheriffs dept take out a warrant then press charges. Aholes like that get away with it because people let them.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

OP-Personally I would be making **** sure the PD was well aware of the threat to YOU, as well as your horses. I would probably play the "poor helpless southern belle" on this one and go to them asking for help. Play it up, and maybe you will get somewhere. At the very least they cannot say they weren't aware.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I don't know where you are OP but where I am it is illegal to utter threats -- this can extend to uttering threats to harm your animals/property rather than just you. Please don't waste any time -- contact your police department and get a case file started on this. In the meantime, I know you've got budget considerations, you may want to look around for other accommodations -- who knows, something good may show up. Take care.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I second talking to the police and cameras. 
Also, ask about hunting laws, as someone said. Here we also have laws about shooting near a highway or private residence. I would look into that as well.
All else fails, set out traps or snares where the fences are getting cut. Maybe you'll catch a surprise.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

You probably need to do more than call, cops are pretty good at blowing you off, you need to see a magistrate and swear out a warrant. Use the magic phrase, "I fear for my life".


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Hunting season in Georgia only goes through January 15th. I would do whatever it takes to get out of there. For what you are paying, you can surely find something better. What is stupid is that you are paying WAY more than the deer hunters are. The land owner is a moron. You need to move somewhere else. I would not want to live where morons rule.


----------



## Kiara (Aug 27, 2008)

Once you do get to move, I'd take a male friend along. They already made threats against you and crossed the line into actions (even if not physically harmful YET) to your horses. Don't want them crossing the line when they find out you are doing what they don't want you to do (leave). Not saying they will do anything, I don't know them by any means, but I'd rather be safe than sorry.

Seconding the decision to get out of there ASAP. I wouldn't want to be alone with men that think it's ok to threaten my animals and me. Also seconding the talking to police to at least get a paper trail started.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

When a cop tries to blow someone off ask for his/her supervisor's name, write it down, and then ask to speak with that person. My father would always say "If perhaps you are having difficulty doing your job, I could speak with your supervisor". It never failed him nor me.


----------



## hhenry4011 (Jan 22, 2013)

You can most definitely report this. Especially since they have admitted shooting another animal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I would report it, say that you are single and scared. I would move asap. 
if your rent is paid in full, just find another place and get out.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Any update on what is going on??


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I agree with Joed. When they threatened you then, while they were still there, I'd call the cops.

Have the cops let them know that if anything happens to you or the horses they will be the main suspects.

You could also try to get a restraining order.

Now, all this doesn't help if a horse is hurt. Might be best to move.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

We have two agencies we can call, either our Ministry of Natural Resources with trained officers or our Provincial Police. I've been advised it is better to call the OPP. If what this gal is complaining about is commonplace then it's time to start contacting landowners, 2 friends who know two friends and so on, and get a letter, not email, letter campaign going putting pressure on the agencies who enforce the laws. Send them to whichever office (not familiar with US) would best suit your needs - state governor's office. No one ignores a few thousand letters. All you need is one sentence, As landowners we demand the right to protection from trespassers. We did this. The onus was on us to find the trespasser and kick him off. Nothing like an election coming up. The onus is now on the trespasser to be sure there is no tresspass. We do post as best we can and a 5" red dot is now the accepted sign.


----------



## iRide Ponies (Aug 10, 2012)

Remember they are saying that YOU might accidently get shot. When you tell the police, make sure they hear very clearly that they are threatening YOU as well as your horses. Tell them your scared and need their help. That will work.


----------



## LouieThePalomino (Dec 15, 2012)

Uh cutting fences and threats against me and my animals... If I ever caught someone doing that theyd be shot themselves.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

The OP has not been on since 12/31. I hope all went well.


----------



## Anatopism (May 15, 2013)

Hopefully she found a more suitable and safe location to move to with her horses. 

In case not... does this apply? Georgia Code - Crimes and Offenses - Title 16, Section 16-11-39 - Georgia Attorney Resources - Georgia Laws 
Might be worth calling up somebody who can read and interpret the local laws/statutes in more detail than I have time to at the moment... but threats are threats. Hope all is well.


----------

